# Sigma Tel C-Major sound card, good enough for REW?



## BloomBloom (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,
I'm thinking of using an old laptop (Dell X1 2005 - runing XP) to run REW.
It has a Sigma Tel C-Major integrated sound card, is that good enough for REW? Very simple card, only has a mic in and a headphone connections.

I'm thinking of also buying the Behringer ECM8000 to use with it - along with a mic pre amp (Behringer Tube Ultragain Mic100, or MIC200) - 
This also looks like an elegant solution: Blue Icicle Mic Preamp/USB Adaptor - connect the mic directly to a USB, or would it be better to have all things connect to the sound card?

would that be a good setup?

Lastly, if I got the proper mic and pre-amp, Would I still need an SPL meter to caliberate REW? That is my understanding? The cost is spiralling on this thing...

My goal is to properly caliberate a 5.1 home theater system.

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

A similar question was posted in the REW forum here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ing-usb-mic-laptop-audio-out-good-enough.html

In general, laptop soundcards work fine with REW. You can do a calibration on your soundcard if you are using the audio in and out. If you are using a USB mic instead of the analog input, skip the calibration.


----------



## BloomBloom (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks,
What about the SPL issue? Would I need an external SPL meter,
If I get the mic and pre amp? 

Is a USB mic better than the ECM8000?
Do you guys have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

BloomBloom said:


> Thanks,
> What about the SPL issue? Would I need an external SPL meter,
> If I get the mic and pre amp?


Yes, although high accuracy is not necessary. Even a smartphone SPL app will work.



> Is a USB mic better than the ECM8000?
> Do you guys have any recommendations?


USB mic or mic to USB converter is good if you have an HDMI connection directly into your AVR (sounds like your laptop does not). Otherwise, use a mic plus sound card so you can calibrate it. Tascam US-122MKii is around $100. Be sure you get an individually-calibrated measurement mic. Cross-Spectrum Labs has calibrated ECM8000s. Get the mic and the Tascam, use a smartphone for SPL, you're going for under $200. I don't think you can do it much cheaper than that. REW is free, and is better than most analysis programs you have to pay for. We saved you money there!

"...the costs are spiraling..." Welcome to the world of A/V.:bigsmile:


----------



## BloomBloom (Feb 15, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes, although high accuracy is not necessary. Even a smartphone SPL app will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate, sadly I'm in the UK and we can't find caliberated ECM800 for sale... 

Would I be able to download a generic caliberation file for it? Or perhaps caliberate it propely with an iphone SPL meter? I might get the TAscam though...

Thanks!


----------

